# Cat doesn't use litter box to poop- Update



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

We have had this cat for a year. He was several years old when we got him. He will use the litter box to pee but not to poop.

Litter box is cleaned daily, I have tried I think every litter on the market thinking that would make a difference.

He always goes in the bathtub. He stratches the side of the tub like it is a giant litter box.

If I pick him up after he pees which is usually then when he poops he won't do it in the litter box.

I have the feeling this cat was abused so haven't been too tough on him. Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks for any help.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

First thing I'd try is a second litterbox. Next thing is different litter. Third thing is bigger boxes. Fourth is different location.

Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestions. I have tried all of them. I have two very large litter boxes. Tried the same litter in both, tried different kinds in each one. Tried putting the litter box in the bathtub. Tried different locations, all with no luck.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

If he is older, than you should make an apointment for a senior check-up, being that he is going to be evaluated for any medical problem. I have one that poops on the floor if she senses the litter box isn't cleaned.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Try stopping up the tub drain and putting an inch of standing water in there, and then see what happens.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I'd put the two litterboxes in another room and keep the bathroom door closed.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Closing the door will prevent the cat from having access to the tub, but it won't teach him anything. She'll have to keep the door closed forever. On the other hand, if he jumps in there to take a poop and is surprised to find water in there, I'll bet he never does it again. Or finds some other place, which tells safetymom that it's not just about the tub. Either way, it's a learning experience for someone, and a step closer to a solution.


----------



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

I've done the standing water trick. My cat that prefers the bathtub to poop in is really dense or really likes the tub since he has jumped into the water, freaked out and still wants to use the tub! I have had water in the tub for weeks and whenever there isn't water in there he uses it. I have resorted to putting an old washcloth on the floor of the tub where he likes to go. Every day when I shower it re-wets the washcloth. This has been the only thing that has worked for me.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Stitch is hanging tough. He hasn't pooped since I put the water in the tub.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

HA!

Sorry that was funny. I hope he poops soon. In the right spot.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

I am not optimistic that all of a sudden he will change his ways. At least with the bath tub it is always in the same place. Thankfully I don't really use the bath tub.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

The water level dropped in the tub and he found a dry spot at the back of the tub to go.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, well the water experiment worked at last as far as telling you that he's definately fixated on the tub as the only place to do his business. So next, let's try getting him to accept a tub substitute.

Get a large plastic storage container. Wash it so it's got the "new" smell out. You might have to cut a hole or notch in the side to make easier access. Put the water in the tub again and put the container next to the tub. We want him to do his business in the container. You might need to "prime" it with some of his waste to let him think he's done it in there before.

If he poops in the container, then start gradually moving it toward where the other litterboxes are. Keep the access to the tub blocked, with water or closed door. When you get the container to where you want his litterbox to be, start putting small amounts of litter in it. The first time just a very little bit, not even enough to cover the bottom. So now he's going to get used to the idea of pooping on litter. Gradually increase until it's the same level as in the regular littlerboxes.

Now take the container away and see if he accepts the litterbox. Again, you might have to prime it with some waste. At worst, if he wants to use the container, then you can just trying using it as the regular litterbox and get rid of the others.

Good luck on outsmarting your cat!!


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you Tim. I will try that. I tried a variation of that along the way but I like your ideas.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As I read Tim's post I remembered that a friend of mine had a cat that used to go on the floor (both #1 and #2), would never use a litterbox. Then one day, for some reason, there was an empty container on the floor and she went in there. So they tried just giving her an empty litterbox and she used it. They gave her a few of them so she had a clean one whenever she had to go and just emptied and washed them after she used it. Much better solution than using the floor...


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Well Stitch jumped in the tub at 5 AM. I awoke to a lot of thrashing in the water, then when he hit the floor he was sliding all over. 

I have an empty large litter box for him to try out but he didn't use that.

I just took my shower and had the bathroom door closed so he decided to use the kitchen floor.

This cat is really mixed up now.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heh heh ... but I bet he doesn't use the tub again. :lol: 

What do you think of confining him in the bathroom for a couple days? With two litterboxes in there - one filled and one empty, and water in the tub?


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll give him a day or so and see if he uses the empty litter box. If he doesn't I have to close him in the bathroom.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Although I do still think one of those big storage bins is better than an empty litter box. Apparently this cat thinks he needs a wide open space to do his business. Also, there may be residual odors in even a cleaned litterbox that are telling him that's a place he doesn't want to use.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

I can try that.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I did some review in my cat behavior books and reread the thread and there was one piece of information we didn't ask: is Stitch declawed? The reason I ask is that this case has all the marks of a cat that isn't happy with using his litterbox. Pooping requires a whole lot more digging and covering than peeing. So maybe he'll pee in there but not poop in there if there's something he doesn't like about the box. The two most likely I can think of are that it's too small, or that the litter is too coarse. The second is often a factor when a declawed cat won't use the box. You mentioned trying many different kinds of litter already. But how about that really fine-grained stuff?

If you decide to do the bathroom confinement, Pam J-B says give it five days.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

No Stitch has his claws.  I have the fine grained litter in the main box now.


----------



## catbrothers (Jul 4, 2006)

My vet told me that sometimes a cat won't poop in a litter box, because at
one time he associated it with something not good - like maybe he was
constipated or had diarrhea while in the litter box and an upset tummy and
from then on associated pooping in the litter box as something that made him feed bad.

I would put him in a room as suggested before with 3 litter boxes, two
having different types of litter and one empty. Now I would keep him in
this room for at least 3 or 4 days(go in and play with him, etc), but see
what happens. Would a laundry room work for you?

Also, have you tried spraying "Bitter apple Spray" found at pet stores in the tub? This stuff works great for dogs in getting them to quit chewing on stuff such as table legs, etc, but maybe spraying this in the bathtub will be a huge turnoff to the cat because it is not the best smell and I think he would jump out; however, at the same time, you need to have access to litter boxes close by since he may really have to go at that moment.

With dogs, eventually they learn that chewing on that item "tastes bad", so
they quit, so maybe this Bitter Apple would work with your cat in that he would associate a "bad smell" when coming in contact with the tub.

Not sure what else to suggest, but may be worth a try.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Stitch is avoiding the bathtub now. Last night I left the shower door open by mistake and he went in there.

I used his gift to "seed" the clear bin I have for him and will keep the shower door closed. If that doesn't work then I guess I will have to keep him in the bathroom.

I don't have a laundry room, it is the garage. Don't want Stitch to stay out there.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Now Stitch isn't doing it daily. I have empty containers in the bathroom and bedroom where he usually hangs out. He hasn't gone since Friday night.

Who is winning here, me or the cat????


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Well he didn't use the tub.  He used the shower. I forgot to shut the door again. He walked past 2 empty new large boxes to use the shower.


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Does Stitch have constipation, that you know of? You mentioned he was a few years old when you got him, do you know how old? The reason I ask is because I have a cat that suffers from constipation and he associates the ltterbox with discomfort. On occaision, I will find poop piles anywhere but the litterbox. If I see him slowly walking towards the box and stretching out to stay as far away as he can but still close enough to look inside, then I know he has to go. Depending on weather or not it is late at night, I will either ask him if he wants to go outside (to which he'll beat me to the front door) or I encourage him to go ahead and get in the box. Reluctently he will, and when he's done he jumps out as fast and high as he can and runs away from it. Leaving me to cover or clean it out.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Stitch was very regular till I started all this. He did it every day usually around bedtime as part of his nightly routine. No problems at all.

Last night we did it in the doorway leading into the bathroom.

I guess the only thing to do now is close him in there with the empty containers and shut the shower door.

Thank you for posting your thoughts.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Where (that is, location) did he 'do it' in just around bedtime?


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

He did it sometime during the night in the doorway leading into the bathroom.

He also had done it earlier outside on the porch too. There were litter boxes all around these areas and empty containers for him to do it.

It looks like he likes the surface of the floor, shower which is tile. I even tried before with a container with a tile on the bottom of it.

Any ideas? Thanks everyone for sticking with me on this problem.


----------



## jab (Oct 20, 2005)

Have you tried putting the empty boxes in the bathtub or shower? If he uses the box in the bathtub, then you could start moving the box slowly away from the bathtub to the area where you want it. 

Maybe he doesn't like the smell of plastic? I don't know how to get around that, but all the containers are made of plastic and the bathtub isn't. Perhaps if someone is handy make a wooden box and tile it? Not sure how helpful this is, just brainstorming.


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes I tried putting the boxes in the shower and tub. He won't use them.

I like the idea of tiling a box.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Or even tiling just a piece of wood...no sides to it, so he doesn't feel closed in. Since it's just poop, no worries about it spreading all over. This is one persistent cat! But keep the faith...you can beat him at his own game :lol:


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Maybe he'd go in a glass pyrex baking dish. I don't know...just a suggestive thought, guys. Lay it on a towell or same size box, maybe?


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

Today's update:

Stitch walked into the bathroom so I knew he was about to do something. He sniffed the clear box and stayed in it a bit. He peed in the box. Came out, walked around which is his usual way. Then he went back in which means he is about to poop. So I was watching around the corner. Well he went in the doorway leading to my toilet. So while he was still doing it I picked him up and put him in the clear container. I had soaked up the pee. He jumped out and went in my room, by the time I had gotten there he had done more on the floor.

So I guess I need to keep making the area smaller. I think we are making progress aren't we????


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sounds like progress to me. :wink:


----------



## safetymom (Jul 30, 2006)

No progress yet. He hasn't used the empty box since the other day. I am hanging tough so hopefully he will start to use it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm really sorry this problem hasn't resolved yet, despite your best efforts and all the advice you've received here. All I can say at this point is that since there's not a medical cause, it has to be a behavioral cause, and it has to be an abnormal behavior. Abnormal behaviors almost always have a reason, a cause; but apparently this one is still elusive.

Are you able to afford professional help? If you have access to a competent feline behaviorist, that is really about the only step left to you. Your vet or your local humane association should know if there's such a person in your area. Make sure it's someone who will come to your house for an on-site consultation. Seeing the cat in his home environment could give a behaviorist clues that he/she wouldn't know about from an office visit.


----------

